
What 10 algorithms must every CS student implement at least once? - ColinWright
https://www.quora.com/Which-are-the-10-algorithms-every-computer-science-student-must-implement-at-least-once-in-life?srid=3jN
======
zimpenfish
None of them. They've been done. Let it go.

(And, for example, the experts didn't even get binary search right for bloody
years; why are you expecting mere mortals to do any better?)

